# Masillas para madera



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2017)

- Si la madera que se debe restaurar estará a la vista y será lustrada , laqueada , barnizada , o ya lo está  , lo ideal es usar polvillo aserrin del mismo color o de la misma madera (polvillo de lijadora , no de sierra).

Se mezclará con laca , goma laca , barniz o lustre y se aplicará con fuerza para que penetre y pegue bien desde abajo. Luego de seco se lijará y terminará.

- Para relleno de aberturas y demases en bafles se puede usar aserrín fino , preferiblemente de lijadora , con cola de carpintero , el único secreto es humedecer  primero el aserrín con agua para que éste no absorba cola ; o sea el aserrín debe absorber agua y la cola solo lo debe "envolver" , sinó al secarse quedará demasiado duro , casi cómo una piedra y dificilísimo de lijar o maquinar , además no absorberá tintes , si es que pensamos dar color caoba o roble , quedará manchado.

- Masilla super moldeable , facil de trabajar , terminar y que acepta tintas , terminación impecable .

2 tazas de aserrín (del fino mejor) - 1 taza de reserva 
1 taza de harina común
1/4 taza de azucar
1/4 taza de leche en polvo preferiblemente descremada
1/4 taza de vinagre blanco
1/4 taza de cola de carpintero
agua

Se mezcla en una cacerola las dos tazas de aserrín , con la taza de harina , 1/4 de taza de azucar , 1/4 de leche en polvo y la mitad del vinagre blanco , o sea 1/8 de taza de vinagre blanco y se revuelve con agua hasta hacer una crema espesa , darle tiempo al aserrín que absorba el agua.

Una vez logrado eso se agrega una taza de agua y se vuelve a revolver super bien.

Conviene tener otro cacharro con agua hirviendo.

Se pone a fuego moderado y se cocina revolviendo constantemente con cuchara de madera hasta que espese , si se pone inmanejable agregar chorritos de agua hirviendo sin parar de revolver , una vez listo  se agrega revolviendo  la otra parte del vinagre blanco (1/8 de taza) , se deja entibiar un poco y se agrega la cola de carpintero , se corrige agregando agua o el aserrín reservado para darle el punto óptimo.

En mi caso  la necesitaba de color roble oscuro así que lo cociné mezclando el contenido de un saquito de te .

Breve explicación :

harina , agua , azucar y vinagre cocidos = engrudo
leche en polvo , vinagre , al cortarse la leche , la parte sólida es 90 % de caseina  . . .  cola de caseina.

Enjoy !


----------



## Juan Ruiz (May 21, 2017)

Muy buena explicacion,siempre me pregunte como se hacia.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2017)

Si , y es increible lo bien que se deja aplicar con espátula , muy docil !

Además se lija super bien , mucho mejor que la hecha con solo aserrín y cola , es medio lenta para secar , yo arrimo lo masillado a una estufa.

Además no tiene lo antinatural de las masillas compradas que son pura tiza o talco.


----------



## ricren (Jul 3, 2017)

Espectacular. Muy buena receta. A cocinar masilla se ha dicho.


----------



## rafaelmr (Jul 3, 2017)

justo lo que necesitaba, estoy por restaurar unas cerwin vega, gracias por el aporte


----------



## svartahrid (Jul 19, 2017)

No he intentado esto, aunque le pase el dato a mi primo y dice que le fue mas que fenomenal con eso, siempre se quejaba de que las masillas de mercado eran astillozas y poco resistentes, pero ya con esto anda feliz ese cuate.

Y hablando de masillas, hace rato pensaba en si habria una masilla que sirva para dar acabado final a un cajon de bocina? pero estilo heavy duty, por eso yo pensaba en epoxy con colorante aplicado con simple brocha o con algun instrumento que permita hacer una textura y relieve, pienso que para el heavy duty lo ideal seria asi, texturizado o aspero, asi se disimulan posibles arañazos o daños varios. Saludos y gracias.

Editado: Que por cierto encontre este "duratex" me parece que es mas o menos lo que busco.


----------

